# Which Cube4You/CubeFans DIYs to buy?



## DcF1337 (Jul 4, 2008)

Hello. I'm a new user, and registered just to ask this question. I have searched for "new type" and could not find anything concerning this. If there is, however, already a thread about this, then I apologize. Mods, feel free to lock/delete/whatever if you find this thread unnecessary.

Firstly, I have bought from Cube4You before. I bought a black and white OLD type DIY (a). The black one turned out lousy, and did not only pop, but exploded too. A lot. It's one of the worst cubes I have ever twisted. I think this is my fault, though. Shortly after I assembled it, I _think_ I sanded it too much.

The White Old Type DIY, however, is simply AMAZING. I have assembled it together with the black DIY, but never stickered it and never really used it. Only recently have I started using it and I swear, it is the BEST cube I have EVER twisted. The only thing that puts me off is the fact that when I twist too fast, it tends to pop. Well, that is because I set it quite darn loose, and I like it that way, so I don't mind it popping every once in a while.

A few days ago, while in school I was playing with my Black DIY (I only bring the worst cube to school because people tend to want to borrow it and I don't want any of my good cubes to get screwed up), when suddenly it exploded. I picked up the pieces, reassembled the cube, and realised 2 pieces were gone. I searched for them. And couldn't find them, till today.

So, I've decided that I want to buy a corner piece and an edge piece for my Black DIY. However, the shipping can be a bit pricey, and it's a waste to buy just those two pieces. So I was thinking of buying 1, maybe 2, new cubes from Cube4You/CubeFans.

I heard the New Type A is good. In fact, much better than the Old type DIY A (according to PestVic). My old type white DIY has already greatly impressed me, so the New Type White DIY must be REALLY good. 

However, I've heard some complaints that the new type DIY is lousy, not worth the money and hard to assemble. What are your comments on this? Please advise.

Also, I heard that the Type D Cube + Type A core is a really really good cube (according to Dae Ja Voo). I want a new main cube, and if possible, the best cube in existence. If the Type D Cube + Type A Core _really is_ as good as it is supposed to be, please explain why.

Also, if you have any other recommendations on what cube(s) to get (preferably Cube4You/CubeFans), I'd be more than happy to hear your comments.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Uberdad (Jul 4, 2008)

I would recomend getting a type D to start with, and maybe get a new nylon core to use with it ( cores are dirt cheap ). The type D is a very good cube, and I've changed the cores on mine. Is the new core better? TBH, I can't tell. But I'm just a 40 second solver, not a sub 20. Maybe someone with more experience can explain the why on changing cores.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jul 4, 2008)

Like Uberdad says, get yourself a Type D with a Type A core.


----------



## Cuber2112 (Jul 4, 2008)

If he bought from 9spuzzles he could get a yuga (aka type d) and a old type a core. If your going to stick with C4U then get a type D and a new nylon core (although they are out of stock on black and white cubes w/ stickers).


----------



## Crossed (Jul 5, 2008)

I recently bought the new type A (third model). And its not very good. The taps that should keep it inpopable makes it lock up all the time. Its like too crunchy too turn. 
But I'll have to reccomend the type D with Type A core. Buy both black and white type D.


----------



## Statical (Jul 5, 2008)

are getting nylon cores recommended? my friends say it sucks


----------



## Crossed (Jul 5, 2008)

I bought the New Cores at C4Y, and they'r great.
All my cubes responds good too them.
And they'r soo cheap, there is no reason not to buy them.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jul 5, 2008)

Crossed said:


> I bought the New Cores at C4Y, and they'r great.
> All my cubes responds good too them.
> And they'r soo cheap, there is no reason not to buy them.



shipping? it's like 4 bucks for a core.


----------



## Crossed (Jul 5, 2008)

But when you buy more then one, often with some other cubes the shipping is not that expensive.


----------



## DcF1337 (Jul 6, 2008)

Alright. I'm convinced about the hybrid Type D cube + nylon core.

What about the New Type (A)? Are they any good?


----------



## Crossed (Jul 6, 2008)

As I've said in my other post, I would not recommend you buying this.
The tabs thats keeping it unpopable, is not letting the cube turn normaly.
I would rather recommend the Type D with A core. And buy some cores when your first at it. They'r so cheap its worth to buy 2-3 more then you need for you type D.


----------



## jambob28 (Apr 20, 2009)

i disagree. the type A third modal is one on the best cubes out there. first losen it up and youll find that the crunchyness goes away without making it pop more, and if you still dont like it take the tabs off, mine has no tabs now and it never pops even though its loose. also i have a type d with the old srews and its original core, should i change the core to a cube4you core? and i dont want to buy a type a core.


----------



## Ellis (Apr 20, 2009)

jambob28 said:


> i disagree. the type A third modal is one on the best cubes out there. first losen it up and youll find that the crunchyness goes away without making it pop more, and if you still dont like it take the tabs off, mine has no tabs now and it never pops even though its loose. also i have a type d with the old srews and its original core, should i change the core to a cube4you core? and i dont want to buy a type a core.



I really like my third model A too, it's my main speedcube... it's so great. But please, next time check the post dates, this discussion was over a while ago.


----------

